# Polaroid 4011-TLXB LCD TV - Won't power on, loud pop, IC3 (A6252M) exploded



## machx0r (Jun 2, 2010)

Last night I accidentally turned the TV off so I turned it back on and there was a loud pop, at which point the light on the front that shows it has power went out and it wouldn't respond to the remote or power button on the side.

Today I opened it up and see that IC3 on the power supply exploded. I was able to make out a part number of A6252M which I believe is STR-A6252M (http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/library/pdf/str-a6200e.pdf). Problem is I can't locate this IC anywhere nor can I find an alternative with similar specs (not that I know how to search for that).

So I guess my questions are:

Does anyone know a source for the A6252M IC or an alternative IC with similiar specs?

Also I see power supplies with the same part number at Discount-Merchant.com but they are listed for Vizio TVs. They are cheaper than the ones listed for my Polaroid but look identical. Are they the same part? The part number is 0602D03300.


----------



## machx0r (Jun 2, 2010)

Sent emails to Sankren, Allegro Microsystems and several distributors. No response yet and honestly don't expect one since I'm just a hobbyist looking for a single IC and not a business looking to buy thousands. 

It almost seems like they stopped manufacturing the STR-A6252W (entire STR-A6200 series actually) since I can't find them anywhere but can locate newer products from them (such as the STR-W6252D, although only in quantities of 25+ @ $1.50ea). 

Speaking of the STR-W6252D (alternative datasheet w/ pinouts)it looks similiar to the STR-A6252M in specs but are the two ICs even designed for the same applications? Aside from form factor do we think I could replace a A6252M with a W6252D w/o other circuit changes (the A6252M has two drain pins where as the W6252D only has one, however both drain pins on failed PCB connect to the same trace so I don't think this would be a problem)? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance. I'm a software engineer by trade w/ a basic understanding of electronics so any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Maxhxor



Here's a link for a distributor who has your IC ;http://www.globalsemi.com/ , it is best that you call them directly, if they don't carry it in stock you can expect a long delay. I've dealt with them in the past, the only complaint I have against them is that you will need to notify them constantly if there are repeated delays. Be specific on your request and get a precise time table. 

Good Luck !


----------

